# Suzuka Circuit racing pics!



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

September 6 was another GSS (Group of Speed Sports) organized race day at Suzuka Circuit. This event is open to anyone, and it is all about racing and having a great day at Suzuka Circuit.
Around 250 cars participated in four classes, F4 race car, Euro class, tuned class and normal class.
We were entered in the tuned class this time and I enjoyed racing against all sorts of tuned Japanese sports cars.

The weather was beautiful, and a perfect day for racing, although it was a little bit hot at 33 degrees.
We were entered for two 30 minute sessions as most cars were.
The first session unfortunately didn't go well as I developed engine trouble after 3 laps. At nearly the same time we were red flagged due to glass on the track, and had to come into the pits anyway. I managed to fix the engine trouble (loose connector on the ignitor) but it was a bit too late to go back out in the first session.
The second session I was ready to go, and gave it my best. My fastest time was 2:54, a bit slower than my last outing at Suzuka in April, but still a solid result nonetheless. Next time I will be shooting for a 2:40 time.

There were lots of different cars there, and lots of great people to enjoy the day with. I learned a lot, following the lines of other drivers, and hearing different stories of their past racing experiences. Some of these guys come all the time and have a wealth of information to share. Always a great time!

Here are some pictures from the day, enjoy!

Everyone is getting prepared in the paddocks









The undisputed champions of the day, a paddock full of Sting Racing's customers.
This paddock was full of cars from hell, 4 heavily modified BNR32s, 2 insane NSX's and a bunch of others as well.
Nearly all of them were trucked in and there were a bunch of Sting Racing mechanics on hand to make adjustments
throughout the day. Must be nice to be rich!









I shared a paddock with an Evo, S2000, AE86 x 2, and an ER34. Bunch of nice guys and good stories to tell.









The Euro class lining up to start their session









Included a couple nice Ferraris









Lotus 2 Eleven, I shared a paddock with him last time, lovely car









Badass Fairlady some of you may remember from the race pics I posted in April









Some classics









Ken Mary Skyline


















classics battle









new Fairlady Z









Sting Racing making some adjustments to customer's cars during the lunch break









An Evo X and Impreza waiting for the next session









The two AE86's I shared a paddock with, very clean and nice examples









Cooling down after the first (and very short) first session









An NSX belonging to a customer of Sting Racing









Another NSX belonging to a customer of Sting Racing. This one was deadly fast, passed me on the back straight like a rocket when I was at full throttle, 1 meter long flames shooting out the muffler when he downshifted for the chicane. Crazy.









Sting Racing's paddock again


















The paddock next to mine, stock R35 and 180SX/S15. I was talking to the owner of the R35, turns out he was just playing with the R35 there, he also brought his Ferrari for some serious racing. lol.
He passed me in the R35 once, it was incredibly fast for a stock car.









R35 GT-R again









Love the Lotus'


















The luxury crew representing, Nissan President and Legacy Wagon









Only managed to get one shot of this Skyline, it was in super mint condition, very nice









Another Sting Racing customer, this car had a huge single, and huge brakes. He was behind me once, came out of no where, braked right up to my bumper in one turn, out of the turn I pulled away from him pretty hard initially, then that big single finally finished spooling up and he flew past me like a rocket.









The F4 race just before our last run, this F4 race car had a Tomei engine :thumbs:









Beautifully maintained Ken Mary









You could eat off the engine


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

The American car fan crew...moving on....


















Auto Select tuned BNR34









Lambo leading the Lotus









Alfa?









Lancia









nice X









Sting Racing's customer in his BNR32. He clocked the fastest lap.









Another Sting Racing customer, his car was pure baller in terms of parts, from what I could see he had Nismo LMs, Nismo RE-01 exhaust, Nismo intercooler, Endless brakes etc.









This one again









This guy had everything Tommy Kaira, all the way down to his racing suit









This Supra was a rocket on wheels. He probably had a big single as he was a bit slow out of the turns, but deadly fast on the straights.


















Awaiting our second session









Prepping for the second session









Waiting for the signal to exit the paddocks









My group lined up in the pit lane, ready to go









First lap, I'm behind the S2000









Racing in the second session






















































I was following the Evo Wagon for a bit, he was quite fast and very experienced. I learned a lot from following his lines. Kinda funny how he didn't even bother taking off the roof rack for racing lol.









Popping the hood after the second run, yes, it was bloody hot









Done racing for the day, just watching some other groups, cleaning up and taking pics.































































Thanks for looking, hope you enjoyed the pics!


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Very Cool thread, thanks!!! SO BNR32 set fastest lap of the day!?


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes, the 2 white BNR32 were the fastest, just ahead of the NSXs.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Some videos as well:

YouTube - Racing at Suzuka Circuit - warm up lap
YouTube - Racing at Suzuka Circuit - Passing on the front straight
YouTube - Racing at Suzuka Circuit - front straight
YouTube - Suzuka Circuit - full course yellow
YouTube - Racing at Suzuka Circuit - front straight
YouTube - Racing at Suzuka Circuit - front straight
YouTube - Racing at Suzuka Circuit - into the paddock


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Hey Daryl ,great stuff and pictures . .:clap:

Would have loved to join on Suzuka, but was too busy and am car-less at the moment anyway . .lol (or if you want to call Wagon-R a car . .)

We should have a drink next week if you have time . . . let me know.
Again stunning thread and pics.

Regards

Chris


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Agree with Chris there. Thanks for the posting. Sounds like a great day.

I think that red Ferrari may be the one I pipped on the finish line at Okayama International Circuit in the RX7, one of my very first Ferrari kills, LOL. The owner complimented me on the FD. The first Ferrari I got that day was black. They told me they were part of a Ferrari club from Osaka.

Are you going to the Tuning Festa at OIC next Tuesday, the 22nd September? I hope to be driving the R34. Getting mapped today following a rebuild.


----------



## JEB (Aug 19, 2007)

Daryl, Superb pictures, i can imagine it was a superb day, even if the weather was a little hot. LOL. Thanks for sharing:thumbsup:


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Beutiful pics and even more beutiful cars.


----------



## scby rex (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## banzai g (Jan 5, 2007)

Class pics !!!!! :thumbsup:
My own car was used at suzuka , always wouldve liked to have seen pics of it in use.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

gtrlux said:


> Hey Daryl ,great stuff and pictures . .:clap:
> 
> Would have loved to join on Suzuka, but was too busy and am car-less at the moment anyway . .lol (or if you want to call Wagon-R a car . .)
> 
> ...


Chris,
A Wagon-R can be considered a car I think  
Lets get together sometime, I"ll mail you this week. Not sure if I can meet up in the next few days though. Heading to the Nagoya Dream car show today, if you are going give me a shout.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Thrust said:


> Are you going to the Tuning Festa at OIC next Tuesday, the 22nd September? I hope to be driving the R34. Getting mapped today following a rebuild.


I don't think I can make it, I didn't even realize it was happening, I already have plans now. But I'll be up for going another time for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Daryl TunerLab said:


> I don't think I can make it, I didn't even realize it was happening, I already have plans now. But I'll be up for going another time for sure :thumbsup:


Seems like a lot of these events are not well advertised. The third and final in the Meister Cup series 2009 is on Nov 21st. The participating shops/garages know about them, but not the general public. Anyway, hope to bump into you (and Chris?) someplace not too far off in time or place! :wavey:


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Fantastic cars on a fantastic track! :thumbsup:

Thanks for sharing - great thread!


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

amazing pics and great thread :thumbsup:


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

quality stuff !my car was an ex suzuka car..even has a suzuka racing exhaust system and downpipes:smokin:


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice pics,thanks.:smokin:


----------

